# Pleasantly Surprised With D3 As Insurance Replacement For X2



## gkitab (Jul 26, 2011)

Well guys I look at this as a blessing in disguise. I woke up to a couple random reboots two days ago. Did all the normal troubleshooting except for sbf. Called assurion since I lost my X and they had none and gave me a X2 that has been a torn in my side. I thought it was gonna be better and have been quite dissapointed.

After assurion insisted on troubleshooting all they same things I did already, after factory resetting I could not get connected to server to activate. Rendering my phone in even worse condition. They said they would mail me a replacement.

I asked if the were any other options, last time we talked the best they could do was a incredible2, which I declined. I played dumb and asked if there were any other dual core 3g phones since I wasnt happy with the tegra 2 based phones. I told them I had read alot about the droid x2 and many people have been unpleased, maybe it was like getting a new model car and they say to wait for the following year so they are able to tweak everything. Kinda like tegra 2 and now all the phones are using the omap dual core. She offered me the droid 3 which I jumped all over, which is what I wanted last time I called in.

I am not a X2 hater, I loved my X which unfortunately I lost. I thought the X2 would be so much better and not need all this hackery to make it something.

What has me plesantly surprised with the D3, which is only rooted and debloated, no scripts, roms or anything else, is I just scored a 2047 on quadrant. Blew away my X2 score on smartbench and antutu came in right under sgs2. Now that had me impressed, since with my X2 on the atrix rom with scripts and all the goodies the best I could get in quadrant was 1700s.

Having a keyboard again is nice, its a world phone, 1080p recording, front cam as well, 3d motoblur is very desirable, and the pentile looks better a bit smaller. I really like this phone as a replacement to X2.

So after putting this out there, I know there are tons of unhappy X2 owner, so if you can figure away to get a droid 3 from assurion, you know what I mean, which shouldnt be hard with all the issues the phone has, GO FOR IT, you will be very surprised.

Oh I forgot to mention they also sent me a free car charger and earpiece, which probably doesn't cost them much, but was a nice surprise. They must several unhappy people with the X2s they decide to give out in place of X.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Super Jelly... Lucky You!! xDD


----------



## fortune82 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm surprised your quadrant score was so low. Mine with the stock ROM was around 2500 at worst.


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

Agree and with liberty and eclipse I break 3000

Sent from my liberated DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

well if i wasnt buying a gnex, this would be my next choice


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow i get 5 replacement x2's and you get a D3 i hate vzw i always get screwed....


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Wow i get 5 replacement x2's and you get a D3 i hate vzw i always get screwed....


you need to call and explain to them how tired of the bullshit you are. threaten to switch carriers youll see magic happen.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

bignasty407 said:


> you need to call and explain to them how tired of the bullshit you are. threaten to switch carriers youll see magic happen.


I've tried but I get the same bullshit they tell me I can get another device only just another x2 when I see people on the internet getting other replacement phones like d3 and such.

Liberated X2


----------



## wanderer82680 (Aug 17, 2011)

try using the twitter tech support. None of the on phone agents would replace me with anything but what I had, twitter agent replaced my with a different phone right away.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

wanderer82680 said:


> try using the twitter tech support. None of the on phone agents would replace me with anything but what I had, twitter agent replaced my with a different phone right away.


Ill try that if something happens with this x2 so far its been good.

Liberated X2


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been hearing people getting a droid charge as an X replacement not X2. Not sure as to which one would be a better phone. I have an X atm. What do you all think? Its making me wanna come up with a bullshit story myself









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Update, i gots one too


----------



## gkitab (Jul 26, 2011)

What happened with me was I lost my X at work assurion was out so they offered me a X2. Seemed like a no brainer. After about 4 replacement X2(brand new) each a different issue, asked if I could have a D3 I told them X2 is only phone with tegra, kinda like getting the first batch of a new model car your better of waiting another year, it seem like everybody is going with Ti map, D3 has that. Can I have one. They said yes since I had many issues and assurion new phones have a year warranty they would make it happen. Try that approach fellas.

On a side note does anyone know if init.d hack would work on D3. Thinks of trying. Kinda being chicken though.


----------



## gkitab (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Wow i get 5 replacement x2's and you get a D3 i hate vzw i always get screwed....


When you don't get what you want use they assurion method


----------



## Ty0294 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would be very happy with a droid charge. Also a D3. Home button on my X has been messed up for a while, but i don't want an X2. I like the openness of the charge, but a physical keyboard is pretty great.

Gonna have to get my insurance information and check out my options.


----------



## duvious (Jun 8, 2011)

Well l have been very unhappy with this phone (DX2) since day one. The screen sucks, I lose my blue tooth signal constantly which really pisses me off. I have wifi and 3G connectivity issues as well. I am on my third replacement and have to call back tomorrow to troubleshoot this thing some more. I loved my DX, but boy this DX2 has been a bad experience for me.

I am going to try to get vzw to either hook me up with a DX or a D3. Not sure they will go for it but I really don't like the performance of the DX2. PLUS there doesn't seem to be much in the way of ROM support in our community which tells me there is a low demand for it because of all the issues or not many folks have them.

Anyone else have similar experience and or success with vzw to get a better phone?

Please share.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Any chance they would replace it with a non Motorola phone? I too have an X that needs replacing but I don't want an X2 or (personally) even a D3. (Although D3 > X2.)

I would however, be happy to pay the replacement fee for a non Moto phone. Just thought I'd ask people who have had experience.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Any chance they would replace it with a non Motorola phone? I too have an X that needs replacing but I don't want an X2 or (personally) even a D3. (Although D3 > X2.)
> 
> I would however, be happy to pay the replacement fee for a non Moto phone. Just thought I'd ask people who have had experience.


They did it for me but you have to talk to like a higher up,


----------



## Meticode (Dec 29, 2011)

gkitab said:


> Well guys I look at this as a blessing in disguise. I woke up to a couple random reboots two days ago. Did all the normal troubleshooting except for sbf. Called assurion since I lost my X and they had none and gave me a X2 that has been a torn in my side. I thought it was gonna be better and have been quite dissapointed.
> 
> After assurion insisted on troubleshooting all they same things I did already, after factory resetting I could not get connected to server to activate. Rendering my phone in even worse condition. They said they would mail me a replacement.
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised all the problems people seemingly have with the X2. I've had mine since late August and it's been nothing but good for me. Before I ever rooted it I ran Quadrant on it about 10 times and my average score was always between 2100 to 2200. After rooting it and installing custom ROMs (mostly Eclipse) I've always gotten between 2400-2700 on the scores.

Also another thing I notice ever since I got my X2 was people always complained about skipping/crackling music. I've never had this problem at all once since it's been out of the box. Rooted or unrooted.

I like the X2, the thing about it I don't like namely? Locked bootloader. I thought it would be unlocked by now and it looks like it never will be. I originally came from the original Droid and I miss the loads andl loads of customization I used to be able to do with that. I wish i could overclock the processor, but I cannot.


----------

